# Photography Blog



## howardg (Feb 1, 2007)

I just recntly joined the forum and wanted to tell folks that,
if anyone is interested, I have recently started a photography blog. I think it is a bit different than a lot of what is already available. If you have any interest in taking a look I would certainly appreciate any feedback.

It can be found at http://www.howardgrill.blogspot.com

Thanks.

Howard


----------

